# Potentialausgleich / Schutzleitersystem



## Benjamin (28 Mai 2010)

Ich habe ein paar Fragen zum Schutzleitersystem an Maschinen. Bisher musste ich mich nicht so viel damit beschäftigen, da das ein Elektromeister für mich übernommen hatte. Für uns gilt die IEC 60204 (VDE 0113).

Das Bild im Anhang zeigt ein Hydraulikaggregat. Der Kunde hat bei einer Abnahme einige sachen bemängelt und auch in der Abteilung sind wir uns nicht ganz sicher.




Kasten mit Ventilblock:
Es wurde bamängelt, das die Türen nicht mit dem Schutzleitersystem verbunden sind. Die Norm sieht vor "Wo elektrische Ausrüstung an Deckeln, Türen, ... angebracht sind ..." Wie seht ihr das?
Leiter:
Wurde nicht separat angeschlossen. Mein Einwand ist, (ja, ich spiele gerne mit dem Feuer) dass man ja dann auch alle Rohrleitungen und so weiter anschließen müsste. Wieso das eine angeschlossen werden soll und das andere nicht konnte mir der Kunde nicht erläutern. (Die Leiter wurde natürlich einzeln eingebunden. Kunde ist König. Aber mir geht es eher um die grundsätzliche Frage).
Metallische Leitungskanäle:
Müssen solche Känäle oder auch Rohre aus Metall einzeln angeschlossen werden? Ich bin mir unsicher. Man sieht es sehr oft bei Kabeltrassen, bei kleinen Stücken wie hier aber eher selten. Für mich ist so ein Kanal kein "Leitungskanal" im Normativen sinn, sondern eine Halterung.
 
Anhang anzeigen 10633


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Mai 2010)

Hallo,
dein Bild im Anhang kann ich mir leider nicht ansehen ... 

Aber zu deiner Frage : ja, ja, ja.
Und über die Vorschriften hinaus kann der Kunde natürlich zusätzliche Wünsche haben - aber das wäre dann ja auch mehr ein Fall für das Pflichtenheft.

Gruß
LL


----------



## Benjamin (28 Mai 2010)

Bild: Die Forensoftware hat sich anscheinend an Größe und Abmessungen gestört. Eine Fehlermeldung wäre nett gewesen. Hier noch ein Versuch.



Pflichtenheft: Natürlich kann man versuchen alles vorher reinzuschreiben. In der Praxis funktioniert das natürlich nicht. Je umfangreicher das wird, desto mehr wiedersprüchlicher und unsinniger Scheiss steht nachher drinn.


----------

